# Home made spindle sander out of a drill press and scrap wood



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

this is a great alternative to buying a spindle sander (to an extent). it is a cheap way most importantly. it is made from a delta drill press, a delta sanding drum, some scrap wood, and and a 4" to 2.5" adapter for a dust collector(which could be substituted for a shop vac hose and a shop vac. let me know what you think







:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

jfs477 I like it. I used my drill press one time to do some wood turning. It's amazing what you can do with a good drill press.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh, yeah. I've been checking craigslist and ebay for a good deal on a spindle sander. Could use the money for other things right now, though, and you just gave me a good reason to put off buying one.

I think I'll try that.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have within the last two weeks done essentially the same thing with my Caftsman bench top drill press. Did not think of using the deep box for a dust collection system. I took it out doors so that my garage would not be coated in even more dust than it now has. Very good idea. Thanks.

George


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I made a fence and used a sanding drum to do
some edges for joining.

Bad picture, sorry, the drum goes in the slot
and the sides can be adjusted. I use it for a
drilling jig as well.

Making do with what I have.


----------



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

thats a pretty cool idea too it really is amazing how much you can do with a drill press


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Home made spindle sander out of drill press*

WTG,whatever it takes :thumbsup:


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

This thread has inspired me to a new project.

Details will be forth coming....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mhassler (Mar 10, 2009)

*What! Spindle sander out of drill press.*

*I really needed one a few weeks ago and could'nt find one at a good deal. I have a good drill press that dosen't get used much, but never thought of converting it. I ended up just making due with just sand paper.
*


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

And, if you need a bench top DP, Penn State sells one that has an oscillating feature that would work well with the OP's design.
Around $130, IIRC. Bought one for my son about a year ago.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Hadn't noticed this before. Yeah with that oscillating DP that would make a dandy spindle sander... A lot cheaper than the $200.00 for my Ridgid, and I bet it takes up less space in the shop to boot!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

dbhost said:


> Hadn't noticed this before. Yeah with that oscillating DP that would make a dandy spindle sander... A lot cheaper than the $200.00 for my Ridgid, and I bet it takes up less space in the shop to boot!


I'm not sure about that. It's fairly heavy. I have a different benchtop DP..wish I'd have seen the PS one first... anyway, it's really too heavy to lug around regularly so, I mounted it on a stand. Now it takes up a lot more space than my Rigid. Plus, I really use the edge sander a lot. wouldn't want to give it up.


----------

